# Dust Collector and New Lathe in place.



## Fangar (Jul 4, 2006)

As of late, I haven't had too much time for pens.  I was able to find a new home for my new lathe (Jet 1236) and get my dust collection routed.  I ended up going with the 4" flex hose which I know is not the best, but actually works quite well with the short runs that I have.  I still need to get some better bags to knowck the particle size down to about 1 micron since I can't have the collection unit outside the shop.  The bottom line is that it has some strong suction.  My band saw emits almost nothing at the unit.  The lathe still needs some sort of intake, but even with the bare 4" hose it works well.  I am heading to the plastic shop on wednesday to get some plastic for a custom idea I have.  

I ran a dedicated 20 amp line to the DC with a spare wire for later upgrade to 240.  I installed a 20 amp toggle to turn on the DC from a central location near the lathe.  I was going to go with the remote, but this worked out better for me (and was only 3 bucks instead of 60).   

Here are some photos:















The band saw has a 4" that gets reduced to a 2" at the body back (Jet should have made this a 4").  The black hose is 2.5" and cathes the dust from the bottom of the table.  The two hoses are controlled by a single blast gate.






My new Jet lathe.





This point goes to the lathe (4" clear) and to the Drill press (2.5" black).  There are two blast gates here to control each port.






Thanks for looking.  

Now if I could only find time to use it.  Wednesday morning I start 400 sqft of laminate flooring in our kitchen...[xx(]

Fangar


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome, man!  That is a very nice set-up you got.  Keep us posted on the lathe, that is the one I was going to move up to until Nancy decided I wanted to spend the money elsewhere! []


----------



## Dario (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice setup James [^].

You'll love the 1236...mine is quite problem free since I bought it 2.5 years ago.  Only thing that happened is that burr inside the MT2 driver...which is probably caused by an operator error []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice shop, nice set-up. And amazingly, you have the shop AND room to park the cars.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks nice. There are two large things in there taking up your shop space though []


----------



## Fangar (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> <br />Looks nice. There are two large things in there taking up your shop space though []



Tell me about it.  My Harley sits in the shop area but is covered with a nice cover followed by a layer of dust [].  I blow the cover off and the biks is nice and clean under it.[]

Thanks for all of the comments.  The Harbor Freight unit is very nice for the money.  Not as loud as I thought it would be either.  I did some test last night.  I switched on the DC and checked the noise factor up stairs since my litle boys room is over the shop.  Not bad.  He sleeps like a rock anyway, but it is much quieter than our AC unit for the house.  Wifey says to rock on!

Phew.

Fangar


----------



## Johnathan (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks great! nice work.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like a great shop. Someday I'm going to get a dust collector system.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 5, 2006)

Great looking shop, I actually like the switch for the DC idea. it would prevent me from flipping off the collector every other minute which is not good for it. directions with mine said that if it will not be shut off for 10 to 15 minutes then just leave it running. Did the band saw come withthe upper dust collection hook up? I want to do somethign like that on my Grizzly but don't have a connection there. I already have my hoses split like you do though.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 5, 2006)

Very nice setup.  Wish I had know I would start making pens before we built our house.


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 5, 2006)

Very nice!  What are those cars doing in the workshop[]


----------



## Fangar (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />Great looking shop, I actually like the switch for the DC idea. it would prevent me from flipping off the collector every other minute which is not good for it. directions with mine said that if it will not be shut off for 10 to 15 minutes then just leave it running. Did the band saw come withthe upper dust collection hook up? I want to do somethign like that on my Grizzly but don't have a connection there. I already have my hoses split like you do though.



Daniel,

Unfortunately there is not dust port at the 2nd (2.5") location.  Really if you get the hose next to where the blade passes through the table, at the roller bearing, it does quite well.  I have been cutting flooring all day on both the Table saw (outside) and the band saw.  I am almost done, but there really isn't any dust laying aroudn to speak of.  Before, the cars and shop would have been burried.

As for the switch, your shop is going to be a nice size.  The switch thing is still a great idea.  They make a simple 20 AMP series swithc that will allow you to control the DC from multiple locations.  You could mount 2 without issue in good central spots to various tools.

Fangar


----------



## johnson (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice set-up. Not to change the subject, but what kind of laminate are you putting in? After glueing 600 sf of Pergo, they came out with the snap together flooring. Could have screamed. If you have a dog, you are in for some entertainment. For a dog, the laminate is like running on ice. 
Dale


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 11, 2006)

Great set-up there. Someday I am going to get a full size jet lathe, someday.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 11, 2006)

Sweet looking setup, James! Congrats on the new stuff.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 11, 2006)

Fangar nice set up mate.


----------



## Fangar (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks guys,

John.  I put in the Dupont Lock together stuff.  Really easy to work with.  The glue stuff was a pain.  I have worked with that too.  

Here it is:  http://tinyurl.com/ntrll.  I finished it up and got all of the trim pieces in.  I have heard about the dog skating, but ours is an outside pet.

Now that I am done with the flooring, I need to clean up the shop and get back to some turning.  I am getting the shakes. 

[]

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## OSCAR15 (Jul 12, 2006)

I am Jealous,,,,Nice shop Fangar.........


----------



## woodwish (Jul 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnson_
> <br />If you have a dog, you are in for some entertainment. For a dog, the laminate is like running on ice.
> Dale



For real fun we watch the cats chase each other followed by the two dogs run through the house.  Our stairs form kind of an island so they all run in circles. More slipping and sliding than a little-league hockey match!

BTW- Nice setup Fangar!


----------

